# Colorado Springs/Car show



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope it's alright to post this here. My son is still active duty stationed at Ft. Carson, Colorado Springs. He and some friends started a car club. If anybody's in Colorado Springs or plan on being there Sat. 27 Oct 0900 hrs. (rain out date 4 Nov) stop by and visit. All proceeds are given to the Wounded Warriors. 
Hub Car Wash and Diner
4460 Forest Hill Rd.
Colorado Springs, Co. 80907
This event is sponsered by the Elite Performance Car Club, Stephen Moreno. He's also on facebook by that title. I think he has an email address also, I'll look and see.
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

his email address is [email protected]

thanks


----------

